# Wondering...



## minicup64 (May 25, 2009)

IM over from the diecast board, and i would like to know if any one has ever made a 1/64 nascar truck bodies, as they are either hard to find or old and inaccurate... Thanks, I have done nascar customs btw


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

minicup64 said:


> IM over from the diecast board, and i would like to know if any one has ever made a 1/64 nascar truck bodies, as they are either hard to find or old and inaccurate... Thanks, I have done nascar customs btw


 
:wave:

Not 100% clear on what your asking, but if your asking did anyone make slot cars as NASTRUCKS....the answer is yes, Tyco (Now Mattel) made several five or six if I remember correctly. Nothing new for several years though and not exactly scale even though they did make a Chevy and a Ford.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## minicup64 (May 25, 2009)

SCJ said:


> :wave:
> 
> Not 100% clear on what your asking, but if your asking did anyone make slot cars as NASTRUCKS....the answer is yes, Tyco (Now Mattel) made several five or six if I remember correctly. Nothing new for several years though and not exactly scale even though they did make a Chevy and a Ford.
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


I was asking exactly what you said lol... Thanks for the answer


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Tyco Nastrucks!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Don't forget the life Like Dodges....











And the Tyco Nissan Busch series trucks....


















Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Life Like also had a set with two Chevy PUs that were done up in a NASCAR livery. I recall one was Quaker State sponsored. Can't recall who sponsored the other one.  What's new. CRS is alive and well.  rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

roadrner said:


> Life Like also had a set with two Chevy PUs that were done up in a NASCAR livery. I recall one was Quaker State sponsored. Can't recall who sponsored the other one.  What's new. CRS is alive and well.  rr


RR-

I almost mentioned these.....but weren't these from previous truck molds just repainted with NASTRUCK livery? <sorry, not a huge fan of LL> 


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SCJ said:


> RR-
> 
> I almost mentioned these.....but weren't these from previous truck molds just repainted with NASTRUCK livery? <sorry, not a huge fan of LL>


Actually, these were new molds. The Chevy looked great, they never made a Ford or a Dodge (my Dodge is a re-sculpted Chevy). Later they made a street Ford F350 and slapped a number on the side trying to pass it off as a Nastruck.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


>


Actually, I'd prefer it if NASCAR did it this way. Their trucks look stupid set up like low-riders. And they really need to race them on the mile-dirt at Springfield or DuQuoin. I mean come on . . .


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I sure agree Doba.

Here's a brief history of the evolution of Nastruck Chevys.
1995-99

















Trucks gone bad.


























And the Fords........These are Ford trucks?


















I can't stand the Corvette front ends they let everyone go to.
At least, this year they made em stand the front ends up more straight,
but they(Nascar) also let them shrink the grills to 3/4 scale.
Since they started taking them to larger tracks, the manufacturers have been whining about better aerodynamics. Hey, they're trucks!!!

Here's a snip form their first Daytona (no restricter plates)


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Actually, these were new molds. The Chevy looked great, they never made a Ford or a Dodge (my Dodge is a re-sculpted Chevy). Later they made a street Ford F350 and slapped a number on the side trying to pass it off as a Nastruck.


That's the one I was thinking of.....forgot all about the QS car....I mean truck.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NTx,
thanks for the pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Don't forget Hellen Wheels makes Nastruck bodies, I have a half a dozen I need to finish!


----------

